# new mail-notification icon

## juniper

i installed mail-notification-5.4 and i don't know hwo to start it.  as you can see, there is no longer an executable.

```

equery files mail-notification

[ Searching for packages matching mail-notification... ]

* Contents of mail-client/mail-notification-5.4:

/usr

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/mail-notification-5.4

/usr/share/doc/mail-notification-5.4/AUTHORS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/mail-notification-5.4/NEWS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/mail-notification-5.4/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/mail-notification-5.4/TODO.bz2

/usr/share/doc/mail-notification-5.4/TRANSLATING.bz2

```

Last edited by juniper on Wed Sep 10, 2008 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## notHerbert

Ha, I had the same exact problem with afterstep - no executable !

It is amazing   :Laughing: 

----------

## juniper

good, i am not the only one that noticed this?  must be something wrong with the ebuild.

----------

## juniper

bump

----------

## UberLord

File a bug

----------

## juniper

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> File a bug

 

i would like to, but I don't know how.

----------

## jcat

Well then now is a good time to learn!  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bugzilla-howto.xml#doc_chap5

The most important thing is search bugzilla first, find out if it's already been reported, and if it hasn't just post a new one.  It's really not to hard   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ask not what your Linux distribution can do for you, but what you can do for your Linux distribution

   :Very Happy: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## azp

I was just about to write a bug about this, but I had to recompile it to see the output first, so I didn't post an idiotic bug.

Then I managed to see that it actually fails to compile, even though it doesn't show in the output very well, and portage doesn't notice it.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-707148-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-mailnotification.html

If you disable support for evolution client (-evo USE flag) it will probably compile, and hence create the correct binary. It worked for me!

----------

